

LastPass command-line interface tool - steakejjs
https://github.com/lastpass/lastpass-cli

======
jordanthoms
Nice... I'll reiterate the same plea I have every time LastPass comes up (I'm
a premium subscriber and have been for years) - Focus on UI and UX. I don't
need any more features, I just want a much higher level of polish across the
Chrome Extension and Android app.

It still pops up on the top of the screen, pushing down the webpage, and since
it's slow it takes a few seconds to do it so it pushes down the content while
you are reading it. I've tried disabling it but it still tends to pop up -
there's much more usable + pretty ways of doing it, see Chrome's built-in
password manager.

~~~
deelowe
Yes please! I don't need more features right now. Remove all the stuff that's
useless 99% of the time. Like, do I really need to have the "password
generator" option available at all times in the menu? Why does it take like 1
search and 3 clicks for me to look up a password? Why is the android app so
clunky? Why do you tell me over and over and over again I have duplicate
passwords? I KNOW! I'm sure there's more.

Lastpass is an excellent tool. The back end seems rock solid, but my god the
UX is terrible. The latest update made it look better, but kind of made the UX
worse.

~~~
erifneerg
Time and time again, after being frustrated with Lastpass's UX i think of how
much nicer 1Password looks. I really miss that app. It's hard for me to
suggest LastPass to people who aren't comfortable. I've heard people from
1Password talk about there design work. On those days of frustration, I wonder
if LastPass a real UX team.

------
zx2c4
I wrote most of this for LastPass. The interface is based on my own pet
project, "pass" \--
[http://www.passwordstore.org/](http://www.passwordstore.org/) \-- which
sticks to a more traditional model of a simple directory of gpg encrypted
files, integrated with git, and you get to decide where it lives. It's a
simple bash script.

~~~
616c
Just want to chime in. Your pet project is the only password manager I have
used longer than a week.

Using dmenu with StumpWM, I show people I have an OS level keychain that I can
pop open and search with a keyboard binding. My IT brethren nod with approval.

~~~
platz
just modified the pass dmenu script to work with lastpass

    
    
      #!/usr/bin/env bash
    
      shopt -s nullglob globstar
    
      typeit=0
      if [[ $1 == "--type" ]]; then
        typeit=1
        shift
      fi
      name=$(lpass ls | dmenu)
      id=$(echo $name | sed -r 's/.*\id:\s([0-9]+).*/\1/g')
      if [[ $typeit -eq 0 ]]; then
        lpass show -c --password $id
      else
        xdotool - <<<"type --clearmodifiers -- $(lpass show --password $id)"
      fi

~~~
616c
I do not use last pass but that xdotool idea is very slick. I will definitely
employ that idea.

------
umurkontaci
For those who thought if this was legit and genuine or a smart phishing
attempt, it is legit: [http://blog.lastpass.com/2014/10/open-sourced-lastpass-
comma...](http://blog.lastpass.com/2014/10/open-sourced-lastpass-command-
line.html)

------
arenaninja
As a premium subscriber, this is great. I had to weaken my github password 3
months ago because I started rolling VMs every other day and I had set random
characters as my password. This means I can restrengthen it this weekend

~~~
pavel_lishin
Why not use keys?

~~~
scott_karana
Hopefully he means key passwords?...

------
thealphanerd
I just made a homebrew formula for this and sent in a PR

[https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/pull/33487](https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/pull/33487)

~~~
cmsd2
beat me to it although i made a tap instead. but unless i'm mistaken you don't
need openssl or libxml2 since osx provides those.

~~~
thealphanerd
Someone beat me to it too

[https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/pull/33486](https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/pull/33486)

LOL

~~~
samcday
The first thing I thought after seeing this trending on HN this morning was
"damn, maybe I'll finally have an opportunity to submit a formula to
Homebrew!".

------
Freaky
Dubious initial FreeBSD port: [https://github.com/Freaky/lastpass-
cli](https://github.com/Freaky/lastpass-cli)

Don't use the edit command on anything sensitive without a suitably secured
/tmp - ideally tmpfs and encrypted swap - since it writes the data to a
tempfile for your editor to open.

------
IgorPartola
Probably a little late to the party but I made it into a Debian package:
[https://github.com/lastpass/lastpass-
cli/pull/26](https://github.com/lastpass/lastpass-cli/pull/26). I did upload
the packages here:
[https://launchpad.net/~ridgebit/+archive/ubuntu/ppa](https://launchpad.net/~ridgebit/+archive/ubuntu/ppa).
However, it'd be better if someone from the team actually put this into their
own repo, as I have nothing to do with the project, and thus cannot be trusted
:)

------
hyshai
This is great. Only question is, how can they justify charging $12/yr for
mobile/Premium access when anyone can write a full featured iOS/Android app
using this code as a template? All the right endpoints are there, 2FA support,
local encryption code etc.

I know that their API was reverse engineered a million times already, but this
just seems like they are explicitly enabling copycat apps.

~~~
ianmcgowan
There's presumably a pretty strong lock-in effect where I might trust
Lastpass, but I wouldn't trust some random app author with literally all my
passwords no matter what assurances the app download page provides.

~~~
click170
For me, the reverse is true.

I would rather trust an app running locally behind my firewall than I would
trust lastpass. If the app tries to sneak a copy of my passwords out of the
network its going to have to find a way through the outbound firewall first. I
have no such protection when using last pass.

------
mrbonner
I am a premium subscriber and happy to see this.

------
aroch
Building fails on Mavericks with the 10.10 sdk

    
    
        awk 'BEGIN {printf "#define CERTIFICATE_THAWTE \""} {printf "%s\\n", $0} END {printf "\"\n"}' thawte.pem > certificate.h || rm -f certificate.h
        awk: syntax error at source line 1
         context is
        	 >>> BEGIN <<<  {printf "#define CERTIFICATE_THAWTE \""}    {printf "%s\\n", $0} END {printf "\"\n"}
        awk: bailing out at source line 1
        cc -O3 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -std=gnu99 -D_GNU_SOURCE -pedantic -Wall -Wextra -Wno-language-extension-token -MMD -Wno-deprecated-declarations -isysroot /Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.10.sdk -I/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents   /Developer/Platforms/MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.10.sdk/usr/include/libxml2   -c -o http.o http.c

http.c:10:10: fatal error: 'certificate.h' file not found #include
"certificate.h"

~~~
pi-rat
I got a build working on OS X (mountain_lion, mavericks, yosemite) using
homebrew, see PR here:
[https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/pull/33486/files](https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/pull/33486/files)

~~~
aroch
Sweet, built fine with that. Oddly I already had all the depends installs, so
not sure why the included make doesn't work. Thanks!

------
dazmax
Just a PSA for mac users: Keychain Access.app has a command line interface:
`security` . I use a special keychain for some of my TrueCrypt passwords, so I
can mount them all with the same password via the command line via `security
find-generic-password`

------
AhtiK
Any ideas if CLI also supports login with a Yubikey device?

LastPass has Yubikey support for the Premium tier.

~~~
Freaky
Just got it working - Yubikey support seems fine.

------
zvrba
Does LastPass work with IE enhanced protected mode yet?

------
JungleGymSam
Cool but when's the PowerShell module coming out?

